

Larry Smith on finding technology opportunities - un
http://economics.uwaterloo.ca/smithdat/techno.html

======
pongle
Lots of possible quotes out of this one.

"You and your goal are part of the future. Without its specification you can
never know the future. And the more you know yourself and your goal, the more
you know the future."

"Only when you have found an entire array of vacant fields will you be able to
find the one worthy of your potential."

Seems like his message is be very, very thorough...

With a bit of typesetting might make a good series of articles.

~~~
un
If you liked that, you should see his lectures very informative, controversial
and funny
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3136634457413762837&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3136634457413762837&ei=WLWdSOrnBaLu-
gG16a0n&q=larry+smith)

